# Tech test: Can HD projectors conquer the home?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"...watch Shakira...belly dance nearly life-size across your wall"*



> So you just got a 42-inch high-definition TV set and you think you've caught up
> with the Joneses. Well, I was just watching a 90-inch image at home, with
> equipment that cost about the same as a plasma TV. Any buyer's remorse?
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here are two shots of my 98" projector: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/image/69828294
http://www.pbase.com/rking401/image/69952315
I couldn't be happier with the product, an Optoma HD7111.


----------

